# Fry Picture!!



## tiffsplaties88 (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok so this my one lone fry I have left, the other batch recently born recently all died. I think they may have been premies.. . 
but this is my only one he or she is 2-3 months i don't have a actual date it was found when cleaning my tank.. 

In real life he is around an inch long from head to tail so i haven't released him yet. i'm scared he'll get eaten still! If you look that is a full size fish flake by him so he's not too big yet! I think his mama is a dawn platy but idk. he's got some weird stripe on him too..


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Well if the platies are the only thing in the tank I would release him. Being 1 inch he won't fit in the other platies mouths'.


----------



## tiffsplaties88 (Jun 26, 2008)

he's not quite a full inch yet and that was including the tail. He looks much bigger than he really is. I released one his size once and i never say it again. So I'm going to wait till the 1st of october give him a little more time to grow.


----------

